# Have tombkings Want Paypal



## Kage2612 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi guys giving you first crack at my 5.3k army before it goes on ebay want to sell as a lot will consider trade + money as i'm currently looking for very few models(there just exspencive ones, List of these at the bottom)

may consider a trade if it suits me 

everything is full painted and based unless other wise stated

Core

60 warriors sheilds Command

50 archers Commmand

6 chariots command 

14 Horse Archers command 

Special

45 Tombguard Command (metal oop)

9(1 not with no base 2 unpainted) ushabti

WarSphinx

warsphinx/necrosphinx (magnetised to switch)

3 carrion

Rare

Casket of Skulls 135

2 Screaming Skull Catapult 180

Necrolith Colossus 170

hierotitan (conversion)

Heros
tomb king hand weapon

Tomb King hand weaon sheild

Liche High Priest 3

liche priest mounted on horse

1 BSB on foot

1 bsb on horse

2 necrotect(1 missing whip has handle just the ropey bit missing would be easy fix with green stuff.) primed

1 prince aphothas(if thats how its spelt) primed


Wants
an army
Cash £450-500 dependsing on where you are(negotiable)
2 Araknarok Spiders 
2 mangler squigs (full model not one split onto 2 bases)
2 Rock Lobba 
40 savage orcs
20 wolf riders
18 trolls(mix of all the different one)


----------



## Kage2612 (Mar 19, 2012)

bump it up


----------

